# What does it mean when you say your dog stands east-west?



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Just curious - reading threads in this forum and don't understand what this means. Examples in pictures would be great too! 

Thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

east west means,,dog stands/ front feet are not straight they will both be aimed outwards vs straight on.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when your dog is standing his head is facing
the East coast and his rear is facing the West coast. 



smdaigle said:


> Just curious - reading threads in this forum and don't understand what this means. Examples in pictures would be great too!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

JakodaCD OA said:


> east west means,,dog stands/ front feet are not straight they will both be aimed outwards vs straight on.


Thanks - it looks like Ridley stands East-West.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> when your dog is standing his head is facing
> the East coast and his rear is facing the West coast.


Oh good, so I can fix Ridley by just turning him around!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> when your dog is standing his head is facing
> the East coast and his rear is facing the West coast.


Oh my goodness! I checked my dog and he was North / South! Possibly due to him being a LH I suppose.....


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

smdaigle said:


> Thanks - it looks like Ridley stands East-West.


YA, I call it paddle-foot.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

As some had mentioned, when a dog is standing facing towards you and their front legs/feet/paws are pointing to the outsides (east and west - left and right). 

Stark is "easty-westy" so here is an example:









So far it has never interferred with his ability to work, he trains in schH and agility and we have never had any issues.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Great question! I also wondered! Some breeds are bred for that are they not? Like a Basset?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

It's really common in young GSDs. You see it a lot at various growth phases when the dog is all gangly and the chest hasn't filled out.

But, I also see it in dogs who don't really have good muscle development. It seems far less common (or it goes away far faster) in dogs who are given lots of exercise and develop good chest/shoulder muscling.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> As some had mentioned, when a dog is standing facing towards you and their front legs/feet/paws are pointing to the outsides (east and west - left and right).
> 
> Stark is "easty-westy" so here is an example:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the picture! I'll try to post one of Ridley in the next few days - he's almost finished blowing his coat and should be presentable soon! I'm not actually worried about it for Ridley since he is primarily a companion/pet who is providing me with hours of entertainment and joy! . . . I was mainly curious after reading several threads mentioning it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

BlackthornGSD said:


> It's really common in young GSDs. You see it a lot at various growth phases when the dog is all gangly and the chest hasn't filled out.
> 
> But, I also see it in dogs who don't really have good muscle development. It seems far less common (or it goes away far faster) in dogs who are given lots of exercise and develop good chest/shoulder muscling.


I have noticed it getting a lot better as he ages, his chest is just starting to drop and I think he has a little more growing to do so I will be excited to see how much is corrected with age/growth.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have noticed it getting a lot better as he ages, his chest is just starting to drop and I think he has a little more growing to do so I will be excited to see how much is corrected with age/growth.


Interesting . . . Ridley isn't quite a year old (next week!) so I guess his may change too!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Is Ridley neutered yet?

Stark is 22 months old and not neutered and has done most of his growing in the last month or so and I think has a lot more to go. His father started to really fill out around 2-3 years old so I am basing most of my guessing on that plus what his full siblings from the litter before him are like (the non-neutered ones).


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

No and I don't think I'll have him neutered unless some compelling reason develops. Rennie was spayed and Ridley isn't the slightest bit aggressive. I'll have to ask the breeder how his father developed. I know his dad is about 84 lbs and I'm sure Ridley will be that too. He's still pretty lean but his feet are huge!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

When a young dog's ribs "spring" it can correct a east west front.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Stark is 22 months old and not neutered and has done most of his growing in the last month or so and I think has a lot more to go. His father started to really fill out around 2-3 years old so I am basing most of my guessing on that plus what his full siblings from the litter before him are like (the non-neutered ones).


 
WHAT? Hondo is only 17 months and he is a monster! I thought he was pretty much finished! He is a genetic freak so I can't base on his littermates.....dang...I'm struggling to keep him at 90lbs....and he is really thin.....dang....:shocked:


----------

